# Sandisk Sansa E250 crashes Windows Media Player



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Whenever I have my Sandisk Sansa E250 connected to my computer with Windows Media Player open, WMP decides it's a good idea to crash. This happens if I open WMP after connecting the device as well.

I had this problem earlier, the culprit that time was found to be Registry garbage. I ran my entire arsenal of Registry tools, and nothing relating to this issue was found.

I have run all of my Registry tools, and nothing was found. I also force-formatted my device, but that didn't help either.

Does anyone have any idea why this is happening?
More importantly, does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

All right, just to make matters worse, Windows Media Player refuses to work after a re-installation. I really don't want to go through the whole process of re-formatting my hard drive again.


----------

